# Preserving juice from a steam juicer.. step by step



## BobF

Tom - I was serious about a step-by-step for preserving juice from your juicer.

Do you just run the juice into mason jars and throw the lid on? Do you heat the juice to higher temp first?

Is the juice hot enough straight from the juicer to get a vacuum seal?

I considering a steam juicer, so I would like to have all of the info.

TIA


----------



## Tom

BobF said:


> Tom - I was serious about a step-by-step for preserving juice from your juicer.
> 
> Do you just run the juice into mason jars and throw the lid on? Do you heat the juice to higher temp first?
> 
> Is the juice hot enough straight from the juicer to get a vacuum seal?
> 
> I considering a steam juicer, so I would like to have all of the info.
> 
> TIA


The juice from the steam juicer is VERY hot. If I plan on "canning" I just put it in the canning jars. What I do is heat them up to 200* add juice and screw the lid on. Let it cool and the lid will "pop"
Once you have the juicer you can then make fruit wines on your timetable not the fruits season.


----------



## BobF

Tom said:


> The juice from the steam juicer is VERY hot. If I plan on "canning" I just put it in the canning jars. What I do is heat them up to 200* add juice and screw the lid on. Let it cool and the lid will "pop"
> Once you have the juicer you can then make fruit wines on your timetable not the fruits season.


 
Thanks.

I'm planning to harvest quite a bit of Elderberry next year. The only concern I have is that the only pure juice recipes I've seem like they're way higher on juice than they would be with berries.

For example, the average I see for elderberries is around 3#/gal. I have a 3#/gal batch in secondary now and it seems like this is the right amount.

BUT ... I've seen recipes where folks use the juice from 10# for a gallon.

This difference isn't making sense to me ... yet.

How is the #/gal different for you between fruit vs juice recipes?


----------



## Tom

I have not made that. I remember Wade saying that Elderberry has a strong flavor and you dont need as much as other fruits. I'm sure there are some here that can verify this.


----------



## Luc

I have made elderberry wines with my steam juicer.

I use the same amount of berries in the juicer as I do when I pulp-ferment the berries.

I use 4 kilo berries (about 9 pounds) for 10 liter (about 3 gallon).

Only use the juice.

I first clean glass jars with boiling water and soda ash.
The juice that comes hot out of the steamer goes into the jars, and the jars are sealed with their lids. They will seal vacuum and the juice can be stored for many months.

I had some elderberry juice stocked like that for 2 years !!!

Luc


----------



## BobF

Luc said:


> I have made elderberry wines with my steam juicer.
> 
> I use the same amount of berries in the juicer as I do when I pulp-ferment the berries.
> 
> I use 4 kilo berries (about 9 pounds) for 10 liter (about 3 gallon).
> 
> Only use the juice.
> 
> I first clean glass jars with boiling water and soda ash.
> The juice that comes hot out of the steamer goes into the jars, and the jars are sealed with their lids. They will seal vacuum and the juice can be stored for many months.
> 
> I had some elderberry juice stocked like that for 2 years !!!
> 
> Luc


 
Excellent to hear (read?), Luc! 9# in 3 gal is what I have going now.

I'm thinking ahead to my Elderberry orchard  I have 75 plants coming this spring. I'm hoping to *need* a way to store the massive quantities of berries in my future!

How does elderberry wine from juice compare with fermented berries?


----------



## arcticsid

Bob 

I am making my first batch of EB this weekend, here is a few links I have in my EB folder I'll be refering to.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5614

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2829

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/scroll-down-for-english-version-ik-had.html


----------



## Wade E

I believe there is someone on here that makes elderberry using just juice besides Luc and also posts on finvinewines under the username crackedcork. He makes tons of elderberry wine and strongly recommend searching him out for elderberry advise. I dont know his name on this forum.


----------



## BobF

Wade E said:


> I believe there is someone on here that makes elderberry using just juice besides Luc and also posts on finvinewines under the username crackedcork. He makes tons of elderberry wine and strongly recommend searching him out for elderberry advise. I dont know his name on this forum.


 
I have a shortcut to his site on my desktop:
http://www.oatmealjack.com/Elderberries/Elderberries.html

Lotsa' great info. His was the recipe I referred to with juice from 10# per gallon.


----------



## arcticsid

Great link Bob, thanks for that.


----------

